# Solved: Error message-Outlook could not create the work file.



## BingoBear

Today every time I open up Outlook and word I get an error message saying "Outlook could not create the work file. Check the temp environment variable." I Googled the error message and people were saying that I should clean out my temp file in C:\Documents and Settings\MyPC\Local Settings\Temp which I have done and the problem still remains. Has anyone any ideas on how to fix this. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ~Candy~

After you cleared temp files, have you rebooted your computer? If not, do so.


----------



## BingoBear

OK will do now, and will report back.


----------



## BingoBear

Still have the same problem


----------



## ~Candy~

Do you have more than one hard drive? If so, is Outlook installed on the boot drive?


----------



## BingoBear

I have 2 internal HD, my primary is a 320gb and slave is 500gb. All of my programs inc Microsoft Office are on the primary C drive.


----------



## BingoBear

P.S It boots from C: Drive 320gb (primary)


----------



## EAFiedler

Hi *BingoBear*

These links point to a Registry setting:
http://www.tech-archive.net/Archive/Outlook/microsoft.public.outlook/2008-03/msg00995.html
http://blogs.msdn.com/powlo/archive...r-outlook-could-not-create-the-work-file.aspx
http://www.brianmadden.com/Forum/Topic/93795

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders\cache

Create a System Restore point before making changes to the Registry and Export the key to the Desktop.

Check the permissions on the key, as well.
Edit > Permissions
Do you have Full Control?


----------



## BingoBear

Thanks for ur help I'll try it now and yes I do have admin access.


----------



## EAFiedler

In the Permissions it will say *Full Control* not admin access.


----------



## BingoBear

Where do I find permissions?


----------



## ~Candy~

See post #8


----------



## BingoBear

Now I'm totally lost ..... See post #8???........ Permissions???....... Export the key to the Desktop??????.......... What do these things mean....... Help !!


----------



## ~Candy~

Go to the start button, in the box there, type regedit, then press enter.

Now, look for this entry:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\User Shell Folders\cache


When you find that entry, 
Check the permissions by doing this:

Go to Edit at the top of the page, then go to Permissions
Do you see that you have Full Control? That box should have a checkmark in it.


----------



## EAFiedler

...and in the right hand pane you should see the string entry: *cache*
double click that entry and copy the contents for *Value data:* and post it here.

Mine shows this:
%USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files


----------



## BingoBear

%USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files is the file name in the cache. Full control is ticked. Thanks guys


----------



## EAFiedler

They are fast! 

Is the problem gone?


----------



## BingoBear

Mine was pointing to an external drive that I use so I replaced it with %USERPROFILE%\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files like you have and all is fixed now. Thank you both for your help in this matter. It is good to know that there are good people out there with expert PC nowhow to help us N00bs. Thanks again :up:


----------



## ~Candy~

Great! Thanks for the follow up. You can mark the thread solved --- look above your very first post.


----------



## BingoBear

Just so I know for next time how did that value get changed. Would it be from a virus or something I did?


----------



## ~Candy~

Weren't you switching drives around at some point?


----------



## BingoBear

Yes I was, I knocked out the lead to my primary drive when fitting a fan to my Ninja and had to tell the PC where to boot from again. Is it that which changed the value?


----------



## ~Candy~

That's my best educated guess, and if not, that's my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## BingoBear

Thanks very much AcaCandy you have been a great help. As we say here "You is a well cool lady!"


----------



## ~Candy~

Thanks  and you're welcome.


----------



## EAFiedler

What am I? Chopped liver?


----------



## ~Candy~

Who are you?


----------



## panicrooster

Do you get the error message if you start Word 2007 in safe mode by clicking
on Start | Run | Open: winword.exe /a | OK? If not, then the problem could
be a damaged Word 2007 data key in the Windows registry or a third-party
add-in for Word that isn't compatible with Word 2007.

For the first possibility, close Word 2007 and Outlook 2007, start regedit,
browse to the "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\12.0\ Word\Data"
key, rename the Data key to DataOld or something else, exit regedit, and
start Word 2007 normally. Word 2007 will automatically create a new Data key
when you start the program. Hopefully the error message will be gone.

If the the error message persists after renaming the Word 2007 Data key,
then you'll need to disable add-ins for Word 2007 one by one until you find
the offending add-in. To disable an add-in for Word 2007, start Word 2007,
click on Office Button | Word Options | Add-Ins | Manage: choose COM Add-ins
or Word Add-ins | Go. Uncheck one add-in. Close and restart Word 2007. If
the error message persists, uncheck another add-in, close and restart, etc.
When you find the offending add-in, you can reenable the other add-ins that
you previously disabled.

Beyond that you can also try.....................

1. Stop Indexing service "cmd: net stop wsearch" and check in
TaskManager's process list that SearchIndexer.exe was really stopped.
2. Delete %SystemDrive%\ProgramData\Microsoft\Search\Data
\Applications\Windows (Vista) or %AllUsersProfile%\Application Data
\Microsoft\Search\Data\Applications\Windows (XP) folder with all its
files and subfolders.
3. Delete the following registry keys:
- "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows Search\Applications\windows"
- "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows Search\CatalogName\windows"
- "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows Search\Databases\windows"
- "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows Search\Gather\windows"
- "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows Search\Gathering manager
\Applications\windows"
- "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows Search\UsnNotifier\windows"
You'll have to change reg key ownership and change permission
first.
4. In registry in key "HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows Search"
switch "SetupCompletedSuccessfully" subkey to "0" - you'll have to
change reg key ownership and change permission first.
5. Start Indexing service back "cmd: net start wsearch"
6. Wait until "SetupCompletedSuccessfully" subkey switch back to 1.
If it's still "0" after 5 minutes, it means the setup is failed again.


----------



## ~Candy~

Um, hate to burst your bubble there, but, it's solved


----------



## panicrooster

BingoBear emailed me asking for me to post my answer to this problem, there it is. Also keep in mind that other review these threads later on to find answers, and many having "environmental variable" problems will find that info useful. Is this some kind of a competition here, or are we here to give useful information?


----------



## ~Candy~

Yes, I got an email too.....TWO days ago 

As to your competition question  I'll just say this, most often, when a thread is marked solved, folks don't continue to post solutions....but, to each his own :up:


----------



## panicrooster

Well, having an attitude with someone for posting info that fixes environmental variable problems which the thread specified and was asked to do by the thread creator is not needed. You can hold onto your "uhm's", bubble bursting and condescending remarks.


----------



## ~Candy~

Since this thread has been marked solved by the THREAD STARTER, I'll go ahead and close it before someone else comes along to crow about a solution to a problem that no longer exists.


----------

